# Hello from North Idaho!



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hi!
I would love to see some pics of your hives and North Idaho!
Carrie


----------



## nuke (Mar 12, 2008)

The drive through the northern part of Idaho is my favorite of the whole trip from MN to Seattle to visit the in-laws. I forget the name of the town, but the one where the interstate is built up on stilts through the whole town is the best. Very cool country.
Welcome to the forum. Lots of experience and opinions.
Nuke


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:
That would be the Wallace, Idaho right on I-90.
Very beautiful country indeed!
I hang out with my bees about 40 miles from Wallace.


----------



## aartiana (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Mtn. Bee! I am not that close to you, but close enough - I am about an hour south of Missoula. My hubby and I are newbees and looking at making a Top Bar Hive (plans from biobees.com) this Spring. We luckily have lots of bees in our yard during the warm season, and this ought to be an adventure!


----------

